

Sony sells more than 2.1 million PS4s - jhack
http://blog.us.playstation.com/2013/12/03/ps4-global-sales-update/

======
l15
Thanks to the entire Sony PlayStation team for taking the console to the next
level. The gaming world wouldn't be the same without you!!!

------
iamshs
This is good. Hope the momentum continues into the next year too. Well done,
Sony.

